# Bite work question



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

My 11 month old has been working with a bite pillow. He bites very enthusiastically and will regrip if not right the first time to make sure of a full bite. Will push forward then tug as long as someone is tugging on the other end. The problem is immediately after his victory lap he will drop the object making it hard to practice a calm grip. He seems to want someone to continue the figh or play. Looking for advice on how to keep object in his mouth. 
Not dog in avatar.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you doing this yourself or with a helper?


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Choke the dog off the bite and kick the pillow out to the helper and then hold dog and let helper agitate before giving another bite. That will help build drive/possession. Dog will not want to loose pillow.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

simba405 said:


> Choke the dog off the bite and kick the pillow out to the helper and then hold dog and let helper agitate before giving another bite. That will help build drive/possession. Dog will not want to loose pillow.


I agree, choking off a bite will help instill possession. Although outing with a command will be more difficult when you choke the dog off the bite.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sagan said:


> I agree, choking off a bite will help instill possession. Although outing with a command will be more difficult when you choke the dog off the bite.


yes it does but you gotta teach the dog how to hold on before you teach it how to let go.

my dog had a GREAT out. no matter how intense he tugged the moment i gave the command he let go. we started choking him off the bite instead of commanding to build possession and i clearly remember the first time i asked him to out a pillow and instead he shook it so hard it slipped out my hands and he ran around with it. i didnt know whether to be happy or sad lol


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Put the pillow on a rope/long line and have the decoy run with you, constantly giving small tugs on it.

Saying that, I would ask what your TD is saying? I'd go with whatever plan s/he has for you/your pup before I accepted internet advice.

Ang


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I would not worry about the dog carrying the pillow. I feel like this is a relic of old-school training. If the dog is biting nicely on the helper then I would just accept that. Forcing the dog to "cradle" can sap some of the fun out of it for the dog and ultimately may affect the relationship.


----------

